# Need to bridge my modem/router ISP SKY



## nimbo (Dec 10, 2011)

I am about to start call center work from home, but to get their software to work it needs a stable connection so static IP, so i spoke to their tech support and they suggested speaking to sky they saying they do not support bridging of the router/modem which will then allow me to run the software on a more stable connection.

I have tried accessing router settings via 168.192.0.1 and it will not let me into device section because sky stop this and dont allow it to come up instead i get a blank screen! 

The router i got is DG834GT netgear and it is sky router/modem. and i tried to change and bridge the gateway/modem, but sky wont allow me to change it. 

is there anyway around this? or i cant do system assessment and start training at all for this job and do the job without their software. 

i have spoken to sky and they do not support bridging their gateway or modem, so i cannot get stable connection VPN or bridged mode.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Ask sky whether they can give you a static ip.


----------



## nimbo (Dec 10, 2011)

well this is the software i need to use, Workbooth® Information 

i will speak to sky about getting a router that can be bridged or for a static IP.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I have had a look at the documentation you provided you will need to bridge the network using isp that will give you a static Public addressbut will only allow one device to be connected at a time that is why they ask you to add a four port router as well so your home network can have addtional connections.


----------



## nimbo (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been trying to work the work booth assessment which is being impossible, MY ISP is sky, and i cannot get into my router settings for changing it to modem only and bridging the gateway, i spoken to sky and they suggested to go on 192.168.0.1 and remove wireless access point, to make router/modem as modem only but it still acts as router/modem (DG834GT) as picks up everyone elses wireless so does not act only as modem. i have spoken to tech support but to do what they saying to make workbooth work, i got to get into router settings for mode/modem but sky prevents me from seeing this as sky doesnt support modem only or bridging networking. There must be a way around this????

Basically sky wont allow me into the mode settings so i can change the router/modem into modem only?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi workbooth i have never used but i believe they require you to have a static Public ip address do sky not supply static addresses only dynamic have you asked them that that should work because you will be hard wired to the modem/router with the pc used for workbooth. That is what bridging out is a staitic address with no NAT and the 4-port router would do the NAT. In your case your DG834GT would do the NAT.

If you have turned off the wireless access point then it is not the router picking up the wireless networks it is your wireless adapter on pc that is picking the networks the router just routes when configured.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Huge misunderstanding here

Your ip address, wheither public or private has no effect on the connection being stable. IP addressing is at the OSI model layer 3 whereas the physical connection is layer1.

Instability is a physical layer issue.

To troubleshoot this issue please do the following;

post the results of a ipconfig /all for review
do a nslookup workbooth.info and post the results
do a broadband speedtest and post the results for review


----------



## nimbo (Dec 10, 2011)

I have spoken to sky they do not support static IP, i spoke to workbooth support they saying i need to bridge my router/modem, i have made it modem only but apparently i need to use another router to connect to the internet. 
How do i do this??? so once i made router/mode modem only (after hacking sky router/modem) then i have to add another 4port router and remove NAt and dhcp apparently. then i have to set up a IP which one computer will use to access the workbooth network?

basically it sky firewall that's blocking the access to the workbooth network, which is VPN. so maybe i should set up VPN again no idea how to do this??

Spoke to someone else on their support line saying i need to ring SKy my ISp to disable the firewall and enable ppnp? and allow this connection through??? but i know sky doesnt support this, is there a way round it again and any chance of step by step instructions?


----------



## nimbo (Dec 10, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\A Braybrook>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP-TOSHIBA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-7E-B1-9E-B6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 December 2011 20:43:14
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 December 2011 20:43:14

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\A Braybrook>nslookup workbooth.info
*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.0.1: Non-existent domain
*** Default servers are not available
Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.0.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: workbooth.info
Address: 170.65.129.76


download speed 554 mbs
upload 0.34mbs
Date	Download Speed	Upload Speed	
Today 21:01	6156 kbps (770kB/s)	530 kbps (66.3kB/s)


----------

